# Quick Survey on Mobile Usage - Chance to win $500



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

If you get a moment please consider taking our survey on Mobile Usage. We are trying to get a better understanding of how you use tech on the go.

The survey is only 10 questions and you have a chance to win $500. 

*Take The Survey *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I did it, Easy enough, Do you have to sign up with your own account etc at the end to enter?? I didnt.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> I did it, Easy enough, Do you have to sign up with your own account etc at the end to enter?? I didnt.


After you finish the survey it will bring to a screen that will say "Thanks for completing this survey."

You will also see a button below which says "Enter sweepstakes",
click on that, you will then be prompted to enter your first and last name as well as confirm your e-mail address. 
All done! :thumbsup:

Here's what the window will look like.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope, Didnt see that, Oh well, Missed out.

Clicked on survey again, That sweepstakes page comes up, I click on that and something weird happens, A pop up is blocked very fast and it goes straight to make your own survey, I hate computers, [email protected] things.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Nope, Didnt see that, Oh well, Missed out.
> 
> Clicked on survey again, That sweepstakes page comes up, I click on that and something weird happens, A pop up is blocked very fast and it goes straight to make your own survey, I hate computers, [email protected] things.


Hmmm..weird. I didnt see it at first either but i clicked the link again and it remembered that i already filled out the survey so it brought me right to that page. Just try clicking on the link again Caz.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Done ! Thanks Nathan !:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmmm..weird. I didnt see it at first either but i clicked the link again and it remembered that i already filled out the survey so it brought me right to that page. Just try clicking on the link again Caz.


I'm guessing you have to remove the cookie?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you read the terms and conditions it is only open to residents of the US.


----------

